# HELP! ADVICE!



## Crusher08 (Oct 24, 2009)

Well, I just bought my new baby Columbian Gold Tegu last Sunday, and he is eating like a champ! He's eating small portions of ground turkey, sliced up hard boiled egg, sometimes he will eats kale... He isn't eating his worms, or his crickets really since we've started him on the egg and turkey. *But* now I am worried that he isn't pooping it out. =( I've seen little turds in there once in awhile; but his belly is still very plump, and I do not see any poops in his cage at all. Does anyone have any helpful advice? Do you think that soaking him in luke warm water would help him? :fc


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 24, 2009)

Soak him in warm water and then put cod liver oil in his food.


----------



## whoru (Oct 24, 2009)

i agree with tanman if that dosent help he may need a trip to the vet


----------



## Crusher08 (Oct 24, 2009)

Okay thank you guys so much!


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 24, 2009)

Soaking would help. What is his basking temp?? They don't digest well without the proper temps.


----------



## Crusher08 (Oct 24, 2009)

basking temp is 94, mid tank is 87, and his cool side is 80. He pooped a little while ago, but still not sure if he's pooping enough... he still looks like a fatty. I don't think I'm over feeding him. He gets very small portions, and variety, and he gets fed twice a day. ;


----------



## Crusher08 (Oct 24, 2009)

At least though he is pooping. Maybe I'm just being paranoid, and use to my big boys' crap, and not use to the little guy?


----------



## Dvdh1 (Oct 24, 2009)

I have a Colombian also. They don't poop like the Argentines do. Lol! It's a little bit every day or every other day. My argentine poops like rotweiler daily


----------



## Crusher08 (Oct 24, 2009)

Dvdh1 said:


> I have a Colombian also. They don't poop like the Argentines do. Lol! It's a little bit every day or every other day. My argentine poops like rotweiler daily


 :rofl 

Sweet, so I am just being paranoid. Haha. I just worry too much I guess! But, can't help it! xD


----------



## Dvdh1 (Oct 24, 2009)

Crusher08 said:


> Dvdh1 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a Colombian also. They don't poop like the Argentines do. Lol! It's a little bit every day or every other day. My argentine poops like rotweiler daily
> ...




I don't blame you. You want to make sure everything is right. I have 2 or 3 temp/humidity gauges in each enclosure. I have my temp gun. We do and watch to make sure everything is as best as it can be for our pets.
As far as I know, everything is normal with the smaller amount of poop from the Colombian. Lol!


----------



## Crusher08 (Oct 24, 2009)

Dvdh1 said:


> I don't blame you. You want to make sure everything is right. I have 2 or 3 temp/humidity gauges in each enclosure. I have my temp gun. We do and watch to make sure everything is as best as it can be for our pets.
> As far as I know, everything is normal with the smaller amount of poop from the Colombian. Lol!




It is a very big difference from my Argentine when he was a baby. Lol Crush's poop is bad lol! But thank you so much! I feel a lot better knowing I'm freaking out over normal lol. Sheesh Well, at least I know now what to do in case he does stop pooping.


----------



## Dvdh1 (Oct 24, 2009)

Cool!


----------

